# Hit a pot hole



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Aagggh! At least noone was hurt but my tyre has a large chunk out of it. Is there a chain of tyre fitters in Italy equivalent to the ones we have in the UK?

Sean.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

italy is not quete a third world country yet , if you dont speak the lingo take a phase book down the cafe and ask the local men were they get there tyres they will pleaed to help you and you will prob gain some freinds as well


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks. Last time I had tyres looked at in Italy they were very helpful and not expensive. I'll need a new tyre this time round and was hoping there would be a quick fit equivalent with stock, but if I have to order the tyre fine. 

Sean.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

there are quick fit tyre firms here too if you are in abruzzo there is one at the pescara nord shopping centre


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. I used rac breakdown to locate a local garage that had the two tyres in stock and get a price, and had them fitted an hour later. Rac were great as ringing round local garages with my level of proficiency in Italian would have been laughable.


----------

